# 2003 Lancer Evo 8



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Just started on a quick build and rewire for a customer. He was looking for a nice balanced system with no crazy bass output but just enough to fill in the low freq he can't pick up with door speakers. The main goal was not to have an enclosure sliding around in the truck because he drives the car hard and runs it at SCCA. We decided that going IB on the rear deck would be the best option for his needs. As it stands now I'm doing 2 Image Dynamics ID8's on the rear deck. 

Few pics for now just got into it and cut up the rear deck to check placement. Surprisingly the rear deck is pretty solid since its pretty short which will work good for me. I was going to build a new cover for the rear deck but decided to just build off of the factory piece to save a little time. Next I'll be deadening the deck and building my rings and extra support pieces for the rear deck. More to come soon


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I highly approve of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

very nice


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

How did you get the cover off the rear deck? I haven't taken mine that far apart yet, but I need to. Which brings me to the next question:

How much deadening did you do on the rear deck? I don't know if you've fired up the system yet, but the rear deck in these Lancers, while seemingly solid, vibrates like crazy.


----------



## khmerpimpin (Apr 19, 2010)

what are you using to open the trunk now? I ended up walling the opening and adding a idmax 12 ib because I didn't want to take the trunk rods out to do a similar setup to your customers. Interested to see how the end result of your install goes...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

omg i smell some win! :snacks: signed up for this one!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't believe ID8's dropped right in like that....nice


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

^no kidding.... I wish mine would drop in like that...dang. talk about making things easier


----------



## Bower (Nov 19, 2010)

eviling said:


> omg i smell some win! :snacks: signed up for this one!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

strakele said:


> How did you get the cover off the rear deck? I haven't taken mine that far apart yet, but I need to. Which brings me to the next question:
> 
> How much deadening did you do on the rear deck? I don't know if you've fired up the system yet, but the rear deck in these Lancers, while seemingly solid, vibrates like crazy.


Removing the dash was easy just unbolt the three 12mm bolts under the child seat hook covers. unbolt 2 10mm bolts under the dash that hold the third brake light on then remove 3 screws under the dash that hold the speaker grills on. After that just lift up on the dash and unclip and remove. As for the deadening I haven't got to that point yet but I should tomorrow


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice! Keep it coming


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

khmerpimpin said:


> what are you using to open the trunk now? I ended up walling the opening and adding a idmax 12 ib because I didn't want to take the trunk rods out to do a similar setup to your customers. Interested to see how the end result of your install goes...


I actually got lucky with that. The customer has a carbon trunk on and he removed the trunk springs already and he doesn't care to put it back on


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> I can't believe ID8's dropped right in like that....nice


Yeah I didn't have to cut too much but there are still mounts that need to be made and structural support that is needed.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

are you going to use an mdf ring under the 8's? this is great to watch as i will be doing something similar except with 10's. hmmm, might have to mount from the bottom.... 

can't wait for more progress!


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I need to make rings to make the 8 sit flat on the deck and I was thinking of making another one that sits under the rear deck for strength


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Got a little more work done today. I started deadening the rear deck but got stuck doing other jobs so I only did half of the rear deck. I should finish that up tomorrow and post up more pics


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Got the rear deck massaged and deadened today. I was able to massage the metal enough so that I could get the subs to sit flat without having to build any mounting ring or spacer. I wanted to keep the sub sitting as low as possible so I don't have to build up the height of the rear deck cover. Now it's on to wiring and testing. I wanted to get it all wired up and playing before I finish up the beauty piece just in case I need to make changes that might affect the placement of the subs.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

What kind of massage oil did you use? :laugh: it looks great...more importantly how do they sound? how is the output?


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't got to the playing stages yet. I'll be wiring the system tomorrow and possibly have it playing tomorrow or by tuesday


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

updates?...i was thinking of using these woofers and would love to hear your thoughts/ review on them


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually yes there are updates just haven't had a chance to put it up. I got the system all wired up with his existing gear and deadened up his doors and some other areas. The front stage is running active so I ran 2 runs of 16 ga into the doors for the mid and tweeter. The system is laid out as such

Alpine CDA-177 
Alpine PXA-H100
Alpine MRV-M1005 ( ID 8's)
Alpine MRV-F545 ( front stage active)
JL Audio ZR 6.5 2 way comp
No rear fill
Image Dynamics ID 8 (2) 

The system is playing and just about finished. The overall sound of it is very pleasing, very nice blend from the midbass to the subs and the sub staging is very forward. I'm not a big fan of metal dome tweeters so its a little harsh to my ear but the customer is happy. There isn't a ton of output from the subs but that was expected, very smooth flat quick response. It fits perfect for what the customer listens to (techno, trance beat mostly). All thats left to do is finish up the cover piece for the rear deck and it's a done deal.

What the doors looked like before









After









Amps under the seats

















Rear deck


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, all looks great. I too cannot do Metal domes, but everyone's different. thanks for posting this!

Did you place panels in those large door holes or just mat over them? I've heard it makes little difference yet some people insist it must be a rigid panel....I thought it was just to prevent soundwave convergence and therefore a "structural" block would not be needed.

Great set up! Customer will no doubt be VERY pleased


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought about it but decided against it and I'm kind of happy I did. The amount of solid midbass that the doors produce now are unreal and I don't know how much more I would've gained for that much more work. When the customer came down to take a listen I played just the doors and he thought the subs were playing!


----------



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow awesome build, sounds awesome!


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

nice work!!


----------



## khmerpimpin (Apr 19, 2010)

can you post pictures of how you closed the opening to the trunk?


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

very cool thanks for the info. Great build skills on that rear deck. looks fantastic


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. I'll get more pics up soon I should have it complete by the beginning of this coming week. I'll get pics of the block off from the trunk also


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent work! looking forward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Need more pics. especially Trunk pics


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

nice install. i would think the subs would have nice output firing up into the window like that, like a hatch almost


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright it's finally DONE. Got the rear deck cover body worked and wrapped in black vinyl and reinstalled and that was the final piece to the puzzle. Over all it's a killer system very nice balance and blend between the sub and midbass. Lots of upfront bass and pretty nice staging. 










































Subs wired and wires hidden. I ran the wires through the brace under the rear deck and out right by the terminals

















Pics of the car


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

f'in nice!! Love that rear deck and serious looking car.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That is some tight looking work - very nice!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Any pics of the trunk supports

I am really diggin the rear deck tho


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet install & ride.the deck looks stock.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Any pics of the trunk supports
> 
> I am really diggin the rear deck tho


I don't have any pics of the trunk supports because there are none haha. The customer has a carbon fiber trunk installed and the springs are to strong and it flies the trunk open if you lift the latch so he removed them. I was talking to him about using some small trunk shocks from another car and he might go that route later on.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet little install. i love the amps under the seats. the functionality of it is great. light weight and sounds good. great work man 

and it hawaii no doubt!! im jealous


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

impact said:


> I don't have any pics of the trunk supports because there are none haha. The customer has a carbon fiber trunk installed and the springs are to strong and it flies the trunk open if you lift the latch so he removed them. I was talking to him about using some small trunk shocks from another car and he might go that route later on.


How well does it stay open without them

I just got a similar car is why I am so interested.
I may do something very similar to what you did since I have a pair of ID8s layin around or I may squeeze 10s.


----------



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

The wrap looks great!


----------



## mino82 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice job.


----------

